# Wanted to share our Spice at 3 years old



## eagles ring farm (Sep 18, 2011)

finally got some pics today of course the horses are getting their winter coats already but some pictures are better than none,just pasture pics. Spice is the horse in my avatar.

Spice "Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed" our 08' Perlino Mare 33.50"

Spice is one of our small broodmare herd now







And Spices Dam: RF Bars Warrior Princess


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 19, 2011)

It is so nice to have updated pictures of Spice


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

Spice is very pretty! LOVE her mum!!! beautiful mare!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2011)

Both are very nice mares. Would love either one in my herd.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks so much

Spice has been away with trainers for the last 2 summers and it was so nice to have her home this year and just let her be a horse. Her Mom is bred back the same for 2012 although not confirmed yet


----------



## rimmerpaints (Sep 20, 2011)

BEautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks girls

even though she is not in show shape or clipped up I still love to watch her in the field.

She had a rough start at 3 weeks old in the hospital where they discovered she was born with anhydrosis (non Sweater) and thank God she was young enough when it was discovered a couple weeks worth of meds got her on the right track since then she sweats like any other horse. So we are very attached to her as she was our sick baby running 106 fevers hosing her down blood tests it was a long 3 weeks but well worth it


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I was just about to post here when I saw the note about Spice having anhydrosis as a foal and that she was cured. We just discovered that our show mare Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic (Princess) has anhydrosis and the One AC we are giving her seems to have made a huge difference. Do you know what meds she got? Sounds like she is not still on them??

Anyway, I was going to post: Thanks for the updated photos! I see that Spice has matured very nicely. And I agree, her mom is very nice too!! That lovely conformation doesn't usually happen by accident!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 22, 2011)

I've always loved Spice. Nice to see her now in her "everyday clothes"


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 22, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> I was just about to post here when I saw the note about Spice having anhydrosis as a foal and that she was cured. We just discovered that our show mare Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic (Princess) has anhydrosis and the One AC we are giving her seems to have made a huge difference. Do you know what meds she got? Sounds like she is not still on them??
> 
> Anyway, I was going to post: Thanks for the updated photos! I see that Spice has matured very nicely. And I agree, her mom is very nice too!! That lovely conformation doesn't usually happen by accident!


Spice was on One AC, she was sent home on it and was really improved right away she was on it for 2 weeks that was when she was 3 weeks old we were lucky she was born when it was a hot spell in the summer as it showed right away. We hosed her down to bring down the fever like 4x's a day then for an hour she acted like a normal foal,while the vet took blood tests and finally sent us to the equine hosp thinking she had a liver problem. Although it ended up something easy to treat in her case once diagnosed and of course $2000 later. We still keep the One AC on hand and it traveled with her for the last 2 years showing as recommended by the vet but he felt once her seat glands kicked in she would not need it again. And I'm thrilled to say 3 years later she still has never had a problem. She sweats like everyone else and with the test of being on the road showing to Tulsa 2 times. She has stayed fine.

I sure hope your girl has the same success story to tell soon!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Eagles Ring - Thanks for the quick reply! Isn't this forum wonderful??? I posted about Princess on the driving forum because her biggest issue was lack of energy pulling the cart but I think I should repost of the main forum. Anhydrosis doesn't seem to be the first thing people think of when there is a problem. And I DID see some sweat on her neck sweats. So glad your Spice recovered so well!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 22, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Eagles Ring - Thanks for the quick reply! Isn't this forum wonderful??? I posted about Princess on the driving forum because her biggest issue was lack of energy pulling the cart but I think I should repost of the main forum. Anhydrosis doesn't seem to be the first thing people think of when there is a problem. And I DID see some sweat on her neck sweats. So glad your Spice recovered so well!!


Please do as it is something many people hadn't heard of back when we had her problem. In fact our vet had said at one point that if she didn't know better she would have thought she was a non-sweater but she quickly dismissed that possibly as she said she never heard of it in miniatures. And she also was shocked to hear there was a simple treatment as she had told us if it was the case although she thought not the only suggestion she could make was move to Canada. She was not aware there was a treatment at the time.


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 23, 2011)

I've always loved Spice. She is very pretty.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Kayla we are so happy with how she has matured

and is now ready to join our broodmare herd

Julie love the "everyday clothes" never thought of it that way LOL

thanks again for letting us share our baby


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2011)

Love her!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

I love to see how they have grown.


----------

